# " The Family " by toesy



## toesy (12 Jun 2014)

We all have something we make, and overtime I am sure there are things we enjoy going back to making.

For me its the below, the frame is L = 525mm, H = 253mm

It is all cut from one piece of Cherry wood, which is 20mm thick, the names inside the Family letters I cut these last, once all cutting is done, I Danish Oil and them mount to the back board.

I have made a few of these now and all in all takes around 8 hours, I only make them for family and friends, but when they see the end result - makes it all worth it.


----------



## deema (12 Jun 2014)

Wow!
Well done, looks brilliant. How do you cut the names inside the letters, I cannot see where the starting hole could be?


----------



## gregmcateer (12 Jun 2014)

deema":1g99frgs said:


> Wow!
> Well done, looks brilliant. How do you cut the names inside the letters, I cannot see where the starting hole could be?



ditto


----------



## Chippygeoff (12 Jun 2014)

Yet another fine piece Toesy. It must have been hard cutting those names in such a large piece. May I ask you what font you used for the names.


----------



## toesy (12 Jun 2014)

deema":fxuq4fls said:


> Wow!
> Well done, looks brilliant. How do you cut the names inside the letters, I cannot see where the starting hole could be?



1mm thin drill bit, via a press drill to keep it vertical.



Chippygeoff":fxuq4fls said:


> Yet another fine piece Toesy. It must have been hard cutting those names in such a large piece. May I ask you what font you used for the names.



Font is Liffey Script SF in Bold

Many thanks for the kind words, it takes as usually as long to cut the internal names as it does all the outside.


----------



## smoggy49 (12 Jun 2014)

Hi toesy, 
This is outstanding you must be so proud, as must your family at being celebrated in this way. you're an inspiration!

Chas


----------



## Samfire (12 Jun 2014)

Another fine piece of work, Well done.


----------



## Scrollerman (15 Jun 2014)

Oh wow toesy, don't know how I missed this. What a lovely piece of work by you.
Give yourself a pat on the back as you really deserve it !


----------



## tigercub (10 Aug 2014)

Lovely piece of scrollmanship.Will motivate some of us learners to aspire to. thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Claymore (10 Aug 2014)

Have to agree with the comments above amazing quality scroll work and the finishing detail is excellent, I still can't imagine how you cut the tiny names...... what if you cut one slightly wrong when its almost completed? I would be tempted to stop once i had the large text done lol


----------



## bobman (11 Aug 2014)

Very nice neat cutting toesy


----------



## scrimper (11 Aug 2014)

Claymore":3mlutju8 said:


> Have to agree with the comments above amazing quality scroll work and the finishing detail is excellent, I still can't imagine how you cut the tiny names...... what if you cut one slightly wrong when its almost completed? I would be tempted to stop once i had the large text done lol



Have to agree the work is excellent, I would be more than happy to cut the main lettering out neatly and give up on the small text!


----------



## novocaine (11 Aug 2014)

inspirational work, really like that.


----------



## Jim o1 (11 Aug 2014)

Absolutely amazing craftsmanship your cuts look flawless 
I cant emphasise enough how good they are well done 
I mentioned before i want to try lettering now i have something to aim for 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Servo (12 Aug 2014)

Superb, Can I ask what the family font is ?

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Servo (13 Aug 2014)

Silly me, I've used that font in the past. lol, yours looks better than mine did.


----------



## toesy (15 Aug 2014)

Thanks all for the kind words, the font is Elephant and then bold


----------



## DragonImprovements (6 Sep 2014)

That looks awesome! Can i ask what the dimensions are of the piece?


----------

